# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Документооборот

## Skromnyi

Ищу любые книги и методички по 1С:Документооборот

----------


## yabes

Вот ссылка для скачивания курса по Документообороту с сайта edu.1c.ru в doc файле, который я сам делал. Есть еще 8 видео по практикумам, но они весят 2 Гб. 
Ссылка на doc: http://narod.ru/disk/58024615001.50e...0%B0.docx.html

----------

A.Shest (22.11.2012), BlinOlya (01.03.2013), karin (08.08.2013)

----------


## Skromnyi

спасибо за методичку, а можно файлы на файлообменник какой-нибудь кинуть?

----------


## yabes

> спасибо за методичку, а можно файлы на файлообменник какой-нибудь кинуть?


Я тут скачивал! Через загрузчик браузера не получилось, я эти ссылки вводил в программе Download Master. Можешь в другом загрузчике попробовать!
http://dist.edu.1c.ru/config-client/.../1_media/1.avi
http://dist.edu.1c.ru/config-client/.../2_media/2.avi
http://dist.edu.1c.ru/config-client/.../3_media/3.avi
http://dist.edu.1c.ru/config-client/.../4_media/4.avi
http://dist.edu.1c.ru/config-client/.../5_media/5.avi
http://dist.edu.1c.ru/config-client/.../6_media/6.avi
http://dist.edu.1c.ru/config-client/.../7_media/7.avi
http://dist.edu.1c.ru/config-client/.../8_media/8.avi

---------- Post added at 11:26 ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 ----------




> Ищу любые книги и методички по 1С:Документооборот


А ты за это время что-нибудь интересное нарыл из литературы?

----------

A.Shest (22.11.2012), pups23 (22.08.2012), Skromnyi (27.07.2012)

----------


## Skromnyi

спасибо за ссылки, качаю!
Литературы толковой не нарыл, смотрел вебинары: http://www.youtube.com/user/1ckpd?yt...B7iTKgZ34nXmCs

----------

BubsHunter (03.03.2014), pups23 (22.08.2012)

----------


## yabes

> спасибо за ссылки, качаю!
> Литературы толковой не нарыл, смотрел вебинары: http://www.youtube.com/user/1ckpd?yt...B7iTKgZ34nXmCs


Спасибо, посмотрю!)

----------

